# Monitor Pass - March 10, 2012. Got stopped at 8,000 feet



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I know that Alpine County is going to get on bikes that roll past the Road Closed signs, but I had info that said no one was up there on Saturday and that you could almost make the top. We rode up to the 8,000 foot elevation mark almost exactly and got stopped by several inches of snow. Still amazing for this time of year!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, sorry about the monster pics. geesh.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I was on the old highway 395 Sherwin Grade road that day near Bishop and it was in the 70s at 10am when I finished my climb and returned to the bottom. Then I headed north past all the passes along the highway in my vehicle, wondering how the snow was....Seems like a light year of snow...

Love the eastern Sierras.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Why would Alpine county want to hassle bikes for riding past the gates on highways that aren't yet plowed for auto traffic? Is that a control thing? I can't see any justification for doing that, what do they care if a few cyclists ride a road that is not "officially" open yet...where is the harm? 

Would they bust a snowshoer or a cross country skier for being on that 'closed' road in the public forest?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Why would Alpine county want to hassle bikes for riding past the gates on highways that aren't yet plowed for auto traffic?


Ostensibly, it is because there could be heavy duty snow-moving equipment on the road with operators that are not paying attention to road users (because there aren't supposed to be any).

Anyway, inspirational pictures - makes me want to head out and see some real mountains!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Why would Alpine county want to hassle bikes for riding past the gates on highways that aren't yet plowed for auto traffic? Is that a control thing? I can't see any justification for doing that, what do they care if a few cyclists ride a road that is not "officially" open yet...where is the harm?
> 
> Would they bust a snowshoer or a cross country skier for being on that 'closed' road in the public forest?


UKBloke is pretty much right. I spoke with some of the crews after they were done last year. They had a lot of bikers actually ride up and around different snow removal equipment while it was still in operation. I guess they got the road plowed through with a single lane for a while and while they were widening it bikes would dodge behind and around them to keep going up the single lane. I honestly don't know how true it was, but was told that the local law enforcement guys would bust you if crews were operating up there. Honestly, I'm guessing they could care less when no crews are in operation, but definitely don't want to say that I'm 100% correct.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, I was on the old highway 395 Sherwin Grade road that day near Bishop and it was in the 70s at 10am when I finished my climb and returned to the bottom. Then I headed north past all the passes along the highway in my vehicle, wondering how the snow was....Seems like a light year of snow...
> 
> Love the eastern Sierras.


I love that Bishop area and will be down there for a few days in June. Tioga was open up to the entry station I heard and Sonora was open to just short of the top according to the snow removal guys. This week may really change things though with all the snow predicted. I'm glad though. We need it badly.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a great ride. You probably won't be able to repeat the trip for awhile looking at the forecast for the week.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dang, other than for Eddie, that is a valid excuse to not finish a climb.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> We rode up to the 8,000 foot elevation mark almost exactly and got stopped by several inches of snow.


Dude! You rode it too late!
Jan 14:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dude! You rode it too late!
> Jan 14:


Awesome Rodar. We did Sonora about the same time. Perfect riding with lots of frozen waterfalls. Glad to see your still riding! Send me a PM with your schedule and maybe as the weather warms up we can arrange a ride somewhere!


----------

